# Herpetology courses



## 262 (Jul 12, 2006)

I was wondering if any one could tell me any info on herpetology courses? I have rang uniiversities and TAFE and cant seem to fing anything. Any help would be much appreciated as there must be something around.


----------



## Hickson (Jul 12, 2006)

University of Sydney doesn't have a specific course in Herpetology, but if you do their B.Sc in Biology you will have some herpetologists teaching you. And if you do Honours, you can have one of them as your supervisor and do some research on Herps.



Hix


----------



## Reptilegirl (Jul 12, 2006)

not sure if this is what your looking for but i'll put it up anyway...
http://www.snakehandler.com.au/index.htm
Megz


----------



## Zeus_the_beardie (Jul 12, 2006)

if you become a zoologist, than you can further your study in herpetology,\try to call taronga zoo 02 9969 2777 and ask about herpetology

hope this helps!!!


----------



## mauesha (Jul 12, 2006)

Reptile and Amphibian Care - Tafe (unconfirmed)
Course No.: 5697
18 hours 
390.00
Pre-requisite: Nil
Qualification: Statement of Attendance

This course is designed for those with an interest in reptiles but with little or no knowledge of them. It includes housing, husbandry procedures, handling, biological characteristics and reptile physiology.

BANKSTOWN
Room E411
Oct 27 – Oct 29
Friday	6.00pm – 9.00pm
Saturday	8.30am – 4.30pm
Excursion	
Sunday	8.30am – 4.30pm


----------



## Jason (Jul 12, 2006)

dont think many uni's offer it, im at sydney uni doing a B.Sc and i will probably do biology, some of the courses include things such and animal gentics and behaviour, ecology, wildlife managment, terrestrial field ecology, ect, (this list goes on) but if you do honors, you can do a research project with something to do with herps, as said some lecturs there are herpitologist such as richard shine. only problem is that B.Sc isnt easy!! long hours!!


----------



## Mysnakeau (Jul 12, 2006)

I didn'see this thread when I started mine :? We must have 2 minds that thought alike at exactly same time. I originally joined this forum looking for a course but got side-tracked. I should never have mentioned the QLD course because now I cannot remember the name of the site. I've hit a total BLANK


----------



## Oof (Jul 12, 2006)

I've seen here in W.A. there is a herp handling course.

6 Hours long and costs $110.00


----------



## AntaresiaLady (Jul 12, 2006)

I think that CALM run herp courses...is that who you mean Oof?

There are courses that are run by a particular herper south of the river. I know that much.


----------



## 262 (Jul 14, 2006)

Thanks guys i new this would be a hard one. i will contact the places mentioned. Any more info would be great. Thanks heaps.


----------



## olivehydra (Jul 14, 2006)

This is going back a while but when I did my B.Sc in the ACT, I had some very good herp lecturers, particularily if you are interested in Turts, as Arthur Georges ran the ecology and field bio classes.


----------

